# Bitumen aus der Straße



## Torkas (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum 
ich habe gelesen man kann Spachtelbitumen gut zum Aufbessern der Bremskraft benutzen. Jemand hat mir sowas auch schonmal auf die Felge geschmiert und ich war sehr überzeugt davon.
Da man aber ja irgendwie 2-3 Monate das trocknen lassen sollte, hab ich mir mal was aus der Straße gekratzt.
Das Ergebnis war ernüchternd, hab jetzt einen schwarzen Brocken mit Steinchen drin, mit dem ich fest und intensiv die Felge einschmieren muss, damit überhaupt was passiert und wenn meine V-Brake dann schön quietscht ist der Spaß nach 5 Minuten wieder vorbei. Meine frage: Hab ich mir die falsche Stelle für das Bitumen ausgesucht, oder sind die Straßenfugen so?
Über den Brocken: Ließ sich leicht abpulen und zu einer Kugel formen, war auch durch die Sonne etwas erwärmt, aber besonders klebrig ist der nicht.
Mach ich irgendetwas falsch, oder muss ich mir einfach nochmal woanders Bitumen suchen?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## potsdamradler (8. Juni 2013)

Cola, Limo (oder Beer?) 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10195288&postcount=6
Stirni fragen, aber werdet keine Nachbarn 

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (9. Juni 2013)

für mich tats immer nur gummibitumen aus der strassenfuge und 2 wochen in die sonne legen.


----------



## dhmarc (9. Juni 2013)

es ist kein Allheilmittel. irgendwann muss man die Felge entweder gut säubern, oder neu flexen.
Grund irgendwann ist deine Felge so verschmiert damit, dass die Bremsen eher durchrutschen, anstatt zu blockieren.Bremsbeläge dann allerdings auch noch reinigen, abschnirgeln.
Am besten frischen Teer aus dem Radweg poppeln, dieser ist weniger verunreinigt.
Hatte ich schon mal gesagt, oder???

P.S.: Hydraulik,oder neue Beläge _ falls die V nicht ausreicht,ist  besser als jeder Teer  !!! 
*MEINE Erfahrung!! Single Digit haben sich zu stark verwindet bei mir, so dass Die Alubackings schief abgefahren worden sind und nicht mehr ordentlich packten___ wird hier alles gleich persönlich genommen*


----------



## Raimund-Aut (9. Juni 2013)

Bitumen in einem perfekten Zustand hat der Dachdecker. Die haben meistens 25kg-Säcke und man bekommt manchmal einen Brocken, der für ein ganzes Trialerleben reicht, umsonst oder für ein Bierchen. . .


----------



## 08LanE (9. Juni 2013)

Hey,
also als ich noch HS33 gefahren bin, hat mein Dad mir Bitumen vom Dachdecker mitgebracht.
Das ist dann erst eine Platte Bitumen und dann schmilzt man die Platte mit dem Brenner und füllt dann das Geschmolzene in eine Form.
Wenn das dann hart ist schneidet man es zu nem Klotz, den man dann auch gut in die Tasche stecken kann und lässt es erst mal ein paar Monate im Keller liegen (am besten bisschen kälter, als Zimmertemperatur).
Wenn man es mit zum Training nimmt, sollte man es dann aber in eine Plastiktüte tun, damit es nicht zu warm oder zu kalt wird.
Nimm also das vom Dachdecker, das ist nicht verunreinigt. 
Hoffe ich konnte helfen 
Grüße 08LanE

Ups, hab die Antwort nicht gesehen


----------



## thoomas (9. Juni 2013)

Hört sich an als ob ihr von Wein redet.  :-D

Aber meiner ist hart, also nicht Gummiartig. Im Winter etwas schlecht, er dann nur s ls Bröckeln auf der Felge ist. Im Sommer aber gut zu verteilen.  Ich male immer Striche drauf. Muss man an nem Tag halt ab und an Wiederholen.

Aber es bleiben auf der Felge keine Rückstände!


----------



## family-biker (9. Juni 2013)

thoomas schrieb:


> Aber meiner ist hart, also nicht Gummiartig.



kommt immer drauf an wie heiss man etwas findet...

kleiner joke am rande


----------



## erwinosius (9. Juni 2013)

Hab meinem im Osten mal aus ner Parkplatzfuge geklaubt. War nicht wirklich schwierig und ich konnte riesen Brocken abgreifen. Funktioniert einwandfrei und da es einigermaßen vom Rand war ist es auch recht Steinfrei.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## MoYz1986 (12. Juni 2013)

Das (oder der ?) Bitumen aus Straßenfugen ist de facto zu flexibel gemischt und nicht so wirklich geeignet. Besser ist das angesprochene Dachdeckerbitumen. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## duro e (12. Juni 2013)

ich würd mir son mist erst gar nicht großartig auf die felge schmieren 
hab selber 2 arten von bitumen getestet , einmal so dreckiges weiches , das war von der farbe matt , auch im kern klumpens ,
als zweites hatte ich oben am bahnsteig mal nen stück rausgebrochen an ner fuge , das war echt extrem hart , und sehr sehr glänzend im kern , hat auch mehr gebract als das weiche , jedoch bröselt der klotz schnell kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juni 2013)

dhmarc schrieb:


> P.S.: Hydraulik,oder neue BelÃ¤ge _ falls die V nicht mehr ausreicht  besser als jeder Teer



Bitte was? 
All die Propaganda.. fÃ¼r die Katz.. 

Ich versuch's einfach gar nicht erst mehr. Fahrt doch eure ranzigen HS33 mit ZubehÃ¶r aus dem Dachdeckermetier und wundert euch wieso es nicht so geil ist, aber zieht bitte nicht wieder die erfahrungsgemÃ¤Ã am Trialrad "Ã¼berlegeneren" mechanische Bremsen in den Dreck, sonst kÃ¶nnt ihr wieder die Minuten zÃ¤hlen bis 19938 Threads Ã¡ la "V oder HS33?" oder "V ist doof, will unbedingt Hydraulik weil wegen cool" aufkommen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Juni 2013)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> All die Propaganda.. fÃ¼r die Katz..
> 
> Ich versuch's einfach gar nicht erst mehr. Fahrt doch eure ranzigen HS33 mit ZubehÃ¶r aus dem Dachdeckermetier und wundert euch wieso es nicht so geil ist, aber zieht bitte nicht wieder die erfahrungsgemÃ¤Ã am Trialrad "Ã¼berlegeneren" mechanische Bremsen in den Dreck, sonst kÃ¶nnt ihr wieder die Minuten zÃ¤hlen bis 19938 Threads Ã¡ la "V oder HS33?" oder "V ist doof, will unbedingt Hydraulik weil wegen cool" aufkommen.



Ich geb Die vollkommen recht. Disc ist das einzig Wahre !


----------



## trialelmi (12. Juni 2013)

Selbst die Profis wie Hannes Herrmann fährt geflext plus Bitumen wie meinereiner auch. Ich habe noch massenweise Zuhause. An Bonner Trialer kann ich gerne das eine oder andere Stückchen abgeben.


----------



## Jerry (13. Juni 2013)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal kurz mein Senf dazu geben.

Ich fahre seit Anbeginn Ungeflext und mit Bitumen. Bei mir ist die Felge oder der Bremsklotz noch nie verklebt. In der langen Zeit bin ich mit V-Brake und HS33 gefahren (auch hier verschiedene Beläge). 

Das Klümpchen was ich habe, ist aber nicht so gummiartig wie es einige hier beschreiben, sondern ehr fest und recht sauber. Trägt man es nicht zu großzügig auf (4-5 Streifen auf jeder Felgenseite - parallel zu Flanke) ist das super.

Also außer wenn es nass wird, schwöre ich drauf!

Greez


----------



## duro e (13. Juni 2013)

bitumen verunreinigt nur die felge unnötig , 
jeder hat die eigene ansicht was bremsperformance angeht , ich bin von vielen leuten schon räder gefahren die meinten ihre hs33 sind die übermacht , für mich wars eher kernschrott , 
ob topfahrer sich bitumen draufschmieren oder nicht ist eigentlich eher weniger intressant .
wenn die von der brücke springen , springt ihr doch auch nicht hinterher.

mit vbrake und mechanisch kann ich martin nur recht geben , vbrake läuft ruhiger und hält nach hinten deutlich mehr . jedoch fehlt der biss im gegensatz zur hs33.
und wenn wir dann anfangen mit bb7, in meinen augen beste disc , zwar hohes gewicht , aber unkaputtbar und hält . hab nicht umsonst damals die teuren hope trial vorn und hinten am 20er runtergeschmissen und nen satz bb7 verbaut  was kosten angeht wollen wir erst gar nicht anfangen.


----------



## ingoingo (13. Juni 2013)

Ich kann dazu sagen dass ich bis jetzt nicht auf Bitumen verzichten konnte. Auch bei frischer Flexung empfand ich die Leistung von Coust pads und co sehr bescheiden und musste mit einem Tick Bitumen nachhelfen.

Jetzt habe ich vorne und hinten die ADM von Tnn drauf und bin begeistert. Kein Bitumen mehr, konstante Bremsleistung nass oder trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (13. Juni 2013)

gut man muss halt für sich selber die richtigen beläge finden , da hilft nur probieren probieren und probieren , 
hatte ja auch schon cousts , wo alle sagten die überbeläge , bei mir wars reiner müll.
die tnns waren alle samt gut , nur für mein setup mit felge , rahmen und flexung sind die gelben heatsink grad das beste , die sind zwar als hart deklariert , aber doch etwas weicher als tnn und andere.


----------



## Jerry (13. Juni 2013)

duro e schrieb:


> ... und wenn wir dann anfangen mit bb7, in meinen augen beste disc , zwar hohes gewicht , aber unkaputtbar und hält . hab nicht umsonst damals die teuren hope trial vorn und hinten am 20er runtergeschmissen und nen satz bb7 verbaut  was kosten angeht wollen wir erst gar nicht anfangen.



Also mit unkaputtbar und preiswert geh ich mit, aber beste Scheibenbremse  nenene

Ich meine, vielleicht hast du einen Trick für mich, wie ich meine etwas bissiger kriege. Ich habe die BB7 vorn an meinem Trialrad, da reicht mir die Bremsleistung (wenn auch nicht berauschend), aber an meinem MTB-Touren-Rad - no way.

Plaudere mal kurz, auch wenn es off-Topic ist.

Greez


----------



## CONNEX8M (13. Juni 2013)

Ich sach nur eines, beim Trail Trommelbremsen oder wie an meinem alten Mopete Scheiben, denn anders wäre schlecht...

Kann mich nicht erinnern, das einer aus meiner Trialrunde jemals Teer, Bitumen oder anderes auf die Felgen geschmiert hätte. Wir haben ja keine Felgenbremsen 

Und getz gaaannnnnnzzzz schnell weg hier....


----------



## duro e (14. Juni 2013)

uff , gute frage wegen der leistung. hatte am downhiller damals auch bb7 vorn und hinten mit 203mm scheiben , die waren so dermaßen bissig und super zu fahren. allein weil der druckpunkt schön blieb und nicht wie bei vielen hydraulischen nach langen abfahrten anfängt zu wandern.

am trialrad sowie auch am dh bike bin ich immer standart beläge und die standart avid scheiben gefahren , g2 cleansweep heißen die. nur hinten am trial hatte ich dann ebc red stuff beläge montiert , waren besser geeignet mit der kleinen 160er scheibe . 

hebel hatte ich die single digit 7 , und hüllen sowie züge waren von gore , für knapp 80 euro meine ich . aber die hüllen waren echt super , nicht zu weich . der zug ist perfekt darin geglitten sodass auch der hebel ziemlich ohne spürbaren widerstand zu ziehen war.

ein kumpel von mir fährt am 20er auch nen satz bb7 , ebenfalls mit singledigit 7 hebeln , 185er scheiben vr und hr und standart belägen, wobei er wohl bald auch ebc hinten verbauen wird. bissig sind seine dinger auch wunderbar , und auch echt super von der power.

es ist halt etwas einstellungssache bei den dingern , ich nehm mir da immer viel zeit für um den sattel gescheit auszurichten , und auch hebelkraft einzustellen und co.


----------



## family-biker (14. Juni 2013)

um jetzt auch zu allen einwänden nochmal abgeklugschissen zu haben:

ich fahre nur teer,wenn die flexung aus dem letzten loch pfeift.

v-brakes haben die beste blockierleistung von allen bremsen,sind aber nicht mein ding,was den "weichen biss" angeht.

bei 24" aufwärts sind die rahmenhersteller,was discaufnahmen angeht,in der evolution beim homo erectus(insert penis joke here) hängengeblieben.
bis beim trial mal neuerungen kommen wie jetzt vor kurzem die "splined"-ffw setups von trialtech,so als beispiel,die jetzt,5 jahre nach markteinführung von ht2,gxp und co,durchsickern und klar auf solchen systemen beruhen,dauert ewig,wissen wir ja.
wie soll das erst bei bremsen enden?
aber das keiner auf postmount setzt,was mittlererweile schon im trekking angekommen ist,nachdem es downhill standgehalten hat...

ich schweife ab,im trial ab 24" geht nix über felgenbremse und da dann für leute,die zu faul zum flexen sind,ab und an nix über teer.


----------



## Jerry (15. Juni 2013)

@ duro e

Ok es gibt also nichts Besonderes. Dann muss ich auch noch mal nachjustieren!

Vielen dank für die Info.


----------



## Mulholland (15. Juni 2013)

Apropos Senf 

Disc ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt, man sollte aber die physikalischen Gegebenheiten nicht
ausser acht lassen. Bei 20 Zoll Felgen ist das Verhältnis Wirkungsdurchmesser / Hebel
zum tatsächlichen Kraftdruchmesser / Hebel / Felge um einiges günstiger, als bei 26 Zoll.
Ich selbst fahre 24 Zoll und habe die Hope Tech Trial mit den Standartbelägen.
Vorne sind die 1A. Hinten bin ich jetzt schon ein paar mal auf dem Rücken gelegen, weil
die Bremse durchgerutscht ist. Nix passiert, aber ärgerlich. In der Schweiz gibt es für
Hope etwas andere und bessere Beläge, die dieses Problem beseitigen. Hab ich mir heute
n Sack voll bestellt. Würde ich 26 Zoll fahren, wäre für mich definitiv die beste Wahl
ne HS 33. Geflext oder ungeflext kann ich nicht beurteilen. Bei grossen Felgen ist einfach
rein physikalisch ne Felgenbremse am günstigsten. Aber wie gesagt, das sind alles meine
persönlichen Ansichten und Denkweisen.

Grüsse


----------



## dhmarc (15. Juni 2013)

@ Mulholland Du redest bestimmt von den blauen, will auch unbedingt auf Full Disc umsteigen. Beruhigend zu hören, dass die was taugen will nicht über 30 Euro incl Versand für den Müll ausgeben


----------



## Mulholland (15. Juni 2013)

dhmarc schrieb:


> @ Mulholland Du redest bestimmt von den blauen, will auch unbedingt auf Full Disc umsteigen. Beruhigend zu hören, dass die was taugen will nicht über 30 Euro incl Versand für den Müll ausgeben



Warte bis ich die habe. Sollten nächste Woche eintreffen..
Hab noch keine Versandbestätigung :/ Ich werde dann berichten.
Von einzelnen schweizer Fahrern, gab es bzgl der ASHIMA Pads
positive Antwort. Die blauen sind nochmals andere Pads. Die werden von 
Wettkampffahrern genutzt, welche hart eloxierte Alubremsscheiben haben.
Wo man diese aber herbekommt weiß ich nicht.

Bis denne


----------



## duro e (15. Juni 2013)

bin auch schon 26er mit disc gefahren , gabs auch keine probleme , nur das die speichen viel geflext haben . aber dicht war sie  ( hope trial)

bei 24er finde ich ist es ausgeglichen , ne gescheite disc hält auch ganz locker das hinterrad fest , genau wie ne gut eingestellte vbrake oder hs33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (19. Juni 2013)

dhmarc schrieb:


> @ Mulholland Du redest bestimmt von den blauen, will auch unbedingt auf Full Disc umsteigen. Beruhigend zu hören, dass die was taugen will nicht über 30 Euro incl Versand für den Müll ausgeben



Hey wollte mal kurz berichten.
Heute kamen die Pads an. Musste noch ein wenig die Bohrung für den 
Sicherungsstift nachbessern. Pads sind montiert und morgen werde ich
diese mal einbremsen, wenn es nicht regnet.


Gruesse


----------



## Mulholland (20. Juni 2013)

Sodele

Hab heute die Beläge eingefahren...
Dachte, dass das wieder so ne Endlosgeschichte wird...
Meine Scheibe ist top eingefahren. Hab das Bike ja seit über nem Monat....
Bin bei mir 2 mal so ne fette Abfahrt runtergeballert und hab manchmal stark
gebremst und manchmal schleifen lassen. Das klingt dann wie meine alte Coda
Cannondalebremse an meinem damaligen X Country Fully. Da surrt so....

Jedenfalls packen die Ashima Pads bei weitem besser und konstanter als die 
orginalen Hope Beläge. Was den Verschleiß angeht kann ich natürlich noch
kein Urteil abgeben. Auch negativ ist mir das Bohrbild der Sicherungslöcher 
aufgefallen. Das sitzt ein wenig aus der Mitte. Hab die Bohrung dann mit nem
Dremel ein wenig aufgefrässt. 

Fazit:

Super Bremsleistung, akzeptabler Preis. 
Empfehlenswert.


Gruesse


----------



## dhmarc (20. Juni 2013)

@Mulholland
Werde mir dann auch für Vorne definitiv Ashima holen für hinten werde ich die Blauen ausprobieren.

Vielen Dank für den Input

Will mir dann noch zwei einheitliche Discs Alligator in Grün 180mm holen. Hoffe die sind annähernd so gut wie die Hope, und blockieren sofort.
  Freue mich jetzt schon auf Fulldisc und Surren, Hauptsache wieder rechts für Hr_ links Vr (momentan noch english heisst switch) und kein hässliches penetrantes gequietsche mehr auf der Strasse durch mich verursacht. 

 Wird jetzt allerdings dauern, bis ich wieder fahren kann habe mir je ein Band innen und aussen gerissen,Kapsel gequetscht und Blutergüsse im ganzen rechten Fuss(Sprunggelenkdistorsion). Hätte schlimmer sein können.Werde die Zeit sinnvoll nutzen und mir eine neue Felge für hinten einspeichen.

S..t happen

Entschuldigung für den Kraftausdruck


----------



## Mulholland (20. Juni 2013)

DU sollst mit dem Fahrrad fahren und nicht das Fahrrad auf dir 

Gute Besserung. Im Anbetracht dessen, dass ich ein alter Sack bin , hoffe ich dass
mir solche zerstörerisch, masochistischen Experimente vorbehalten bleiben.
Ich quitsche und knarze auch ohne schon ganz gut.

Dein Name irritiert mich ...
Fährst du nun DH oder Trial ? 
Für DH braucht man solche Beläge never ever...Die schmelzen da im Minutentakt weg 

Ashima für vorne finde ich auch ein wenig OP, da dort bei mir die Standart Hope Pads
gute Dienste erwiesen haben. Wenn du die blauen hast, dann schreib mal hier
deine Meinung rein. Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## family-biker (20. Juni 2013)

eigentlich war der marc noch nie wirklich downhiller,was das namensparadoxon noch verstärkt lol


----------



## dhmarc (21. Juni 2013)

@Mulholland Bin ja schon sehr lange angemeldet. Gehöre auch schon zum alten Eisen. Früher war mein Rad schon immer nur Spielzeug, soll heissen eher Urbanfreeride?, oder wie man das nennen soll. Dank Viktor und co auch mit Trial nie ganz unvertraut gewesen 
Jetzt dank Danny und einem Freund eher zum Trial hingzogen fühle. Ist schon toll was für Möglichkeiten mit so einem Bike entstehen.
Werde mir fürs erste die Ashima vielleicht aus Kostengründen mal sparen, obwohl ich es einfach liebe mit dem Vr auf ner Mauer aufzusetzen und dann per Endodrop auf der anderen Seite wieder runter.
und ja:wenn ich die blauen verbaue_ werde ich diesen Thread selbst aus den Leichenkeller holen, ihn zum Leben erwecken und meine Erfahrung hier kundtun, zwecks Performancebeläge für die Hope


----------

